# The Mavs Are My 2nd Favourite Team



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

Next to the Raps


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I'm with you, as the Mavericks are one of my top 3 teams that I follow closely.

They are fun to watch, but they'll need to improve their defense next year.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

TheRifleman said:


> *I'm with you, as the Mavericks are one of my top 3 teams that I follow closely.
> 
> They are fun to watch, but they'll need to improve their defense next year. *


yeah they're also multi-cultural, they got a Canadian: Nash, Asian: Wang, Mexican: Najera.....


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*"yeah they're also multi-cultural, they got a Canadian: Nash, Asian: Wang, Mexican: Najera....."*

That is a VERY good point, but I have to admit, I never gave the "multi-cultural" aspect a thought. I just love the way they play, and besides, I get to some of their games each year.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

they are definitely my 2nd favorite team behind Houston. I also like the Lakers, Kings, Grizzlies. (Wow, I'm ruled by the West )


----------

